# &       :    :))

## Marisya

( $10 .)  Daewoo Lanos,     10%       .    Daewoo Sens  6%.        21% ,   3-4%.   
          ,        . 
           .    
 .http://auto.oboz.ua/news/2007/05/29/7219.htm

----------


## Ihor

> ( $10 .)  Daewoo Lanos,     10%       .    Daewoo Sens  6%.        21% ,   3-4%.   
>           ,        .  *           .*    
>  .http://auto.oboz.ua/news/2007/05/29/7219.htm

  ,    !:)

----------


## Marisya

50  ? 
   , ,   ...

----------


## Def

> , ,   ...

    .  .  ,     ... 
 ,  () ...

----------


## ꩮ

> .

  ...    .... 
      -      80 \ -    ""...    -   ....

----------

